# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  TO ADMINS- Friend request 'notifiacation' not dis-appearing

## dredwolf

Look,I've accepted the request, and the inbox won't clear...PLEASE get this fixed...I get PM'd occasionally  :Wink:  so haviving it cleared when I've answered is pretty important, seeing an unread 'notification' after you have dealt with it is ANNOYING at best

----------


## dredwolf

Well..I got it to dis-appear, by posting the requester's name into the add user name box, but this is at best a work around, If I accept or refuse a request, it should be dealt with automatically...I should not have to do extra work for it to happen, bad programming imo  :Frown:

----------


## arlu1201

But its surprising that it didnt disappear for you.  Each time i get a friend request, it disappears for me.  

Let me know the next time you get a friend request and if the problem persists.

----------


## Pete_UK

It happened to me yesterday. It finally went when I clicked on the avatar of the person making the request, but the whole page could be better designed - I want to either Accept or Decline, so I just want buttons for those, and then as Dredwolf says it should be fully automatic from that point on.

Pete

----------


## arlu1201

I received a friendship request today and when i accepted it, the unread notification went off.  I am using Firefox.

----------

